# Best Solution for Wireless Rear Speakers in a 5.1 Setup



## zachmccullough

I'm looking into building at 5.1 setup at a low to middle of the road budget (maybe 800-1000 for a receiver and speakers). I'm in a loft space in NYC that I rent, so I can't really be drilling any holes and nothing is pre-wired etc. I'd really like to avoid running cable across the middle of my floor to rear speakers though.


All the reviews I've read of wireless speakers have been conflicting at best. I'd love to get some opinions on the best setup options for this scenario!


Thanks!


----------



## Sdiver2489

Do you have power outlets near the positions of the rear speakers? If not, then you will still be running cables.


----------



## zachmccullough

Yes - should have mentioned - there are power outlets behind the couch where the rear speakers will be located...


----------



## Tulpa

Do you have a wireless network, 2.4ghz cordless phones, or any other possible interference issues? Do your neighbors? (Note, having these things doesn't mean there will be a problem, just that there might be.)


Will you be particularly picky about the sound?


----------



## zachmccullough

I do have a wireless network, but no cordless phone. Not sure about my neighbors, but I'm in downtown NYC - so it's probably safe to assume that I'm near all kinds of different signals.


I'm certainly not an audiophile by any means, but I wouldn't want any noticeable crackling or have the sound cut out often etc.


----------



## samsurd2

I use this Rocketfish set up in both of my 5.1 systems. It provides excellent performance and I've never experienced any interference issues with 2.4 GHz devices. In fact in one of my systems, the transmitter sits right next to a wireless router operations at 2.4 GHz. FWIW in the other system, I use this kit for only one of the rear speakers since the other rear could be easily wired directly to my AV receiver

http://www.amazon.com/Rocketifsh-Universal-Wireless-Speaker-RF-WHTIB/dp/B000VEP3XO


----------



## Sdiver2489

Personally I would just get a better 3.1 system if I was forced to forgo surround speakers because of wiring issues. I have never missed the surround channels that much but perhaps that's just me.


----------

